# Ragged Mountain, CT Hippy 8/5



## yesmandroc (Aug 7, 2010)

Rolled out with Mhtfd and Scrublover for a hippy ride at Ragged Mountain on Thursday. Despite the rain that morning things were in good shape. The singletrack at Ragged drains like a dream: the doubletrack in the lower areas, if you have to ride it, is always washed out anyway. Only problem is that Ragged is a rocky place and after the rains the rocks get pretty slick so you have to take it easy.

This place kicks my ass every time. I always leave pissed off but it probably makes me a better rider. Ragged is a mix of rocky doubletrack, old techy singletrack, and some new flowy singletrack that is starting to pop up. Tons of climbing with a nice downhill reward.

I bailed on the guys before hitting a new jump trail due to time restraints and the fact I was friggin' beat. It started raining as I rode down the mountain, fogging my glasses. Unable to see very well I took a wrong turn somewhere and ended up pretty much as far away from the car as I could have been. Took the road back. 9+ of some of the trickiest miles I ride with any regularity.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2010)

Ragged Mountain, NH?


----------



## yesmandroc (Aug 7, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Ragged Mountain, NH?




Nope. Sorry. In CT.  I'll try to fix the title.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

Where are you guys parking to access the trails?


----------



## yesmandroc (Aug 7, 2010)

We parked at Mooreland Hill School and went in through the golf course. I prefer to park at West Lane, but that's because when I'm super exhausted I'd rather ride down the mountain and have the car be right there instead having to ride another 10-15 minutes.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 7, 2010)

I saw Scrublovers pics over on CF, the place looks pretty cool.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 7, 2010)

I Would like to get up there since I think it is pretty close to me


----------



## yesmandroc (Aug 7, 2010)

Pay attention to Bikerag. Mhtfd deals mostly in there. I'll post up when it looks like I'm headed there.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 7, 2010)

yesmandroc said:


> Pay attention to Bikerag. Mhtfd deals mostly in there. I'll post up when it looks like I'm headed there.



Is that place Mikes baby? From one of the threads I read it sounds like he is trying to resurrect those trails.


----------



## yesmandroc (Aug 7, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Is that place Mikes baby? From one of the threads I read it sounds like he is trying to resurrect those trails.



No he's just the guy who lives close by and knows it really well. I'm digging it because it's nearby, challenging but not WAY beyond me, and it dries awesome. Except the rocks, but whatever.


----------

